# Difference in old Stanley Bailey hand planes made in USA and England?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Are there significant differences in the old Stanley Bailey hand planes that were made in the USA and those made in England? Also, did Stanley make Bailey planes in Australia, too?


----------



## storsveguten (Jan 27, 2011)

This link may give you som answers:
http://www.woodworkforums.com/f152/english-made-stanley-bailey-planes-12634/

And Stanley did make Bailey planes in Australia:
http://www.htpaa.org.au/stanley-oz.php


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I had a #4 made in the UK and the castings were heavier. The one
I have didn't seem especially old to me.


----------

